# Frage zu Schnellzuschnitt / Zuschneiden von Grafiken?



## julchen (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Grafik erstellt (siehe Anlage). Es ist ein Pfeil in einem Quadrat. Der Pfeil ragt rechts und unten aus dem Quadrat heraus. Der Pfeil soll weiss sein und das Quadrat blau. Da der Pfeil über das Quadrat hinaus ragt, möchte ich das die überstehenden Teile des Pfeils abgeschnitten werden. Wenn ich in Corel den Schnellzuschnitt anwende erreiche ich das auch. Jedoch ist dann der Pfeil aus dem blauen Quadrat ausgeschnitten. Wenn ich nun später das Quadrat mit dem Pfeil auf einen Untergrund plaziere, erscheint der Untergrund durch die Abmassungen des Pfeils hindurch. Der Pfeil soll aber immer weiss sein, egal welcher Hintergrund hinter der Grafik ist.

Wie kann ich das erreichen. Mit dem Schnellzuschnitt gehts anscheinend nicht.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## schurre (19. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, was für eine Version du hast, aber spätestens seit Version 9 gibt es das Andockfenster "Formen". Da nimmst du den Tab "Schnittmenge".

- der Haken bei "Zielobjekt beibehalten" muß gesetzt sein
- du wählst den Pfeil aus
- klickst auf "Schnittmenge mit" und dann auf das Quadrat

Jetzt sollte dein Pfeil nur noch aus den Teilen bestehen, die innerhalb des Quadrats liegen. Das Quadrat selbst ist noch vollständig. Die Farben der einzelnen Dinge kannst du dann wählen, wie du magst.


----------

